# Please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## DAIRYCHICK (Apr 4, 2010)

Please i need your advice!!!!!!!!!!!!

I found a pony and took my children to see him. He was tired up when i got there. The kids and i went up to him and he just stood there as the kids and i patted him. The children had a ride on him, up the road and he was fine, cars passing. The youngest(aged 4) stood by him and patted him and he didn't bat an eye lid. He's 13 hh and 12 years. To me he's just what i was looking for. I said to a friend about it, to see what he thought and he looked at the advert for the pony. He said to me that the pony was to big for my eldest children, (he is 4 ft 2 inches high and 10 years olds ). And that he wasn't worth the price that he was being sold for. I have been thinking that the pony is the right one, but i don't want to go against the friend as they know more about horse than i do.
Please help me with any advice that you have?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

I dont believe any horse can be to big to be honest when i worked at a livery yard i was was riding a horse that stood at 17.2hands, I had only just turned 14 at the time! I had some great years with him.


----------



## Jowan (Dec 14, 2009)

If the horse is 13 hh or 18 hh its still a long way down to fall off and will still hurt when you do lol I would just make sure your kids are strong enought to control the horse incase a difficult situation arises.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I definatley dont think there is ever really a horse too big. Other than personal preference in what you or your children prefer, ther is no such thing as "too big" especially when its a 13hh pony!!!
Your children will still be growing so you dont want to buy something too small so that they grow out of too quick, getting something slightly bigger in relation to your children, means your children will have more years on him!!

I know it is hard to go against advice your friend has given but you know when its "the right one" in your own mind. 
If this pony is great in everyway, why would he not be suitable for your children?

If you really like this pony then I personally would go for it!!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

DAIRYCHICK said:


> Please i need your advice!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I found a pony and took my children to see him. He was tired up when i got there. The kids and i went up to him and he just stood there as the kids and i patted him. The children had a ride on him, up the road and he was fine, cars passing. The youngest(aged 4) stood by him and patted him and he didn't bat an eye lid. He's 13 hh and 12 years. To me he's just what i was looking for. I said to a friend about it, to see what he thought and he looked at the advert for the pony. He said to me that the pony was to big for my eldest children, (he is 4 ft 2 inches high and 10 years olds ). And that he wasn't worth the price that he was being sold for. I have been thinking that the pony is the right one, but i don't want to go against the friend as they know more about horse than i do.
> Please help me with any advice that you have?


I take it your friend hasn't seen the pony, only the advert for it? I would take a knowledgable person with me to look at the pony again. After all you are going to have it for several years & you want to make sure the pony is safe etc. I don't think that is possible on one try out.
The pony doesn't sound too big for your oldest child.
I would also want to know what type of bit & tack the pony wears, also what it has done, Pony Club, jumping etc. Has it been vetted.
I can't comment on the price, as I don't know it.


----------



## DAIRYCHICK (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice.
My friend has only seen the advert.
He hasn't done pony club. And the person wants 650 pounds for him. But he has been advertised for 895 pounds, and 795 pounds. Lots of people have looked at him on the web but he hasn't gone, which i can't really understand.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

size is not important its the capabilities of the horse and rider which matter most.

If you think its suitable then go back and try it again to make sure your happy.... and as for price a horse or pony is only worth what someone is willing to pay, and if your happy with the price, well theres your answer

good luck


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Would it be possible to have him on trial for a few days, to see if he really is as kind & steady as advertised, before you commit to paying out money? If the owner is genuine, they might let you do that.


----------



## tes (Mar 1, 2010)

my daughter is 9 yrs old and her pony is 13.3hh and only 5, hes such a fab pony for her! hes big enough for me to ride aswell.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't be bothered if it is safe unless you were intending on a showing career..

What would concern me.. Is that the pony was tied up when you got there.. go back and see the pony in its stable.. and let your kids go in with it.. 

I have had ponies for my kids and have worked for a dealer and bought and sold good honest childs ponies... Make sure you go back and check several times.. You don't say price etc or what you want to do??


----------

